
The Germans are making contingency plans for the collapse of Europe - Pamar
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/nov/06/the-germans-are-making-contingency-plans-for-the-collapse-of-europe-lets-hope-we-are-too
======
osullivj
The article makes it clear that this is a German military planning exercise,
and not something Angela Merkel's govt is doing. No significant political
player is planning for it AFAIK. Similar to US military "invasion by Canada"
planning exercises. However, the Euro elite - Merkel, Macron, Djisselbloen,
Juncker et al - frequently assert that the EU and European integration is the
only way forward. When people assert something so frequently and in such
strong terms, one can infer that they're worried it may not be the case.

~~~
Pamar
I agree with you, I just shortened the original title a bit but I preferred
not to change it too much, even if it could be perceived as vaguely click-
baity...

